# List all of the Weapons at your house



## Razznik (Feb 18, 2021)

The ones you can actually use (No butter knifes XD) I mean like real weapons like a machete or a spear etc.


----------



## Razznik (Feb 18, 2021)

We had 3 katanas (one broke  ) The remaining weapons are my dumbbells (XD) a metal baseball bat (I don't actually play baseball a friend got it for me on my birthday) and a bunch of kitchen knives.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 18, 2021)

A couple katana, several longswords, a few rapiers, daggers to match, a bunch of individual knives, 1 rifle, a dozen or so handguns, kitchen knives, pots and pans, Rowdy, canes... The number of guns in the house will vary, depending on which kids have dropped by to visit that particular day.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 18, 2021)

Dark Sovereign 193 said:


> We had 3 katanas (one broke  ) The remaining weapons are my dumbbells (XD) a metal baseball bat (I don't actually play baseball a friend got it for me on my birthday) and a bunch of kitchen knives.


Off the top of my head:

Several oak police batons
About a half-dozen staves
3 hanbo
Pair of tonfa 
Two pair of nunchaku (shouldn’t count those - I’m more likely to injure myself)
3 swords
4 big knives
3 significant folding knives 
Machete
Several usable canes
Various usable kitchen knives
Many improvisable items in the workshop
An undisclosed number as variety of guns


----------



## Steve (Feb 18, 2021)

I have a St. Bernard.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 18, 2021)

Steve said:


> I have a St. Bernard.



Drool can be dangerous!


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 18, 2021)

Steve said:


> I have a St. Bernard.


That’s more a pettable piece of furniture.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 18, 2021)

From what's coming to my mind right now, a bunch of pocket knives/daggers of varying lengths, machete, 10ish non-sword bladed weapons, 1 longsword, 1 'bastard' sword, 1 katana, a lot of baseball bats, a flail, nunchucks, sais, bos, a katar, a whip, escrima sticks, I believe there's a firearm or two in a safe somewhere (firearm and safe both not mine), probably some others I'm not thinking of right now. And then traditional improvised weapons that probably everyone's got.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Feb 18, 2021)

Whenever a BJJ guy challenges me in the ground game, I put my spikes ring on.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 18, 2021)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> Whenever a BJJ guy challenges me in the ground game, I put my spikes ring on.


Does that happen a lot, in an aggressive enough manner you need to maim them?


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Feb 18, 2021)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> Does that happen a lot, in an aggressive enough manner you need to maim them?


Actual the spikes ring is more effective in fist fight than in ground game.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 18, 2021)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> Actual the spikes ring is more effective in fist fight than in ground game.


Same question. How often are you in situations where you need to use that?


----------



## Buka (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Feb 18, 2021)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> Same question. How often are you in situations where you need to use that?


I have never used it. But I like to arm to my teeth.


----------



## Steve (Feb 18, 2021)

gpseymour said:


> That’s more a pettable piece of furniture.


She is pretty sweet, but she scares the s*** out of anyone that comes to the door.  She has a very deep, loud bark, and she jumps on the door when she hears the Ring jingle on my phone.  One time, I came out just in time to see a solicitor literally running down my driveway.

I should mention, i also have a Great Pyrenees, but he's the most gentle, laid back dog I've ever had.


----------



## Steve (Feb 18, 2021)

Dirty Dog said:


> Drool can be dangerous!


We call them clingers when they're still attached to the dog, and flingers when they're on the wall.


----------



## CB Jones (Feb 18, 2021)

5 - glocks
1 - Sig Sauer
1 - AR
2 - .22 caliber rifles
3 - 12 gauge shotguns
1 - 20 Guage shotgun
2 - 30-06 deer rifles

And this monster....

Beware the labradoodle


----------



## Steve (Feb 18, 2021)

CB Jones said:


> 5 - glocks
> 1 - Sig Sauer
> 1 - AR
> 2 - .22 caliber rifles
> ...


Labradoodle.  Vicious.


----------



## CB Jones (Feb 18, 2021)

Steve said:


> Labradoodle.  Vicious.



He is trained in diversionary tactics such as running around and trying to lick the intruder.


----------



## Buka (Feb 18, 2021)

Steve said:


> She is pretty sweet, but she scares the s*** out of anyone that comes to the door.  She has a very deep, loud bark, and she jumps on the door when she hears the Ring jingle on my phone.  One time, I came out just in time to see a solicitor literally running down my driveway.
> 
> I should mention, i also have a Great Pyrenees, but he's the most gentle, laid back dog I've ever had.



That’s a lot of dogo with those two!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 18, 2021)

My wife


----------



## Buka (Feb 18, 2021)

Xue Sheng said:


> My wife



Yes. Mine is a full on, weaponized, Sicilian crazy women with attitude.
Being part Irish, she doesn't even need a second person in the room to start a fight.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 18, 2021)

Buka said:


> Yes. Mine is a full on, weaponized, Sicilian crazy women with attitude.
> Being part Irish, she doesn't even need a second person in the room to start a fight.



My wife full on Chinese traditional Chinese medical doctor.....

When we were dating we watched Jet Li's Kiss of the Dragon. At the end, (Spoiler alert) Li sticks a needle in the back of the guys neck, as the bad guy shakes bleeds and dies my future wife says...."It doesn't work that way."....to which I fearfully ask....how does it work.....she says "It won't kill you, just make you very sick"

Also after telling her about Yang Jwing Ming demonstrating Qinna pressure points on my elbow, and telling her how much it hurt, she casually reaches up, grabs my elbow and says "you mean here" she got it exactly the same///and it hurt just as much


----------



## JowGaWolf (Feb 18, 2021)

I don't have any weapons in the house.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 18, 2021)

Xue Sheng said:


> My wife full on Chinese traditional Chinese medical doctor.....
> 
> When we were dating we watched Jet Li's Kiss of the Dragon. At the end, (Spoiler alert) Li sticks a needle in the back of the guys neck, as the bad guy shakes bleeds and dies my future wife says...."It doesn't work that way."....to which I fearfully ask....how does it work.....she says "It won't kill you, just make you very sick"
> 
> Also after telling her about Yang Jwing Ming demonstrating Qinna pressure points on my elbow, and telling her how much it hurt, she casually reaches up, grabs my elbow and says "you mean here" she got it exactly the same///and it hurt just as much



When I read her reply - Very was drawn out and emphasized  
Just my thoughts interfering with your writing.


----------



## dvcochran (Feb 18, 2021)

Dark Sovereign 193 said:


> The ones you can actually use (No butter knifes XD) I mean like real weapons like a machete or a spear etc.


I will not tell you how many fire arms we have in the house nor how spread out they are. Per your assertion, if the shop at our house can be included we have hundreds of weapons. 
Why you do not want to include common household items I am not sure but there is some weaponry gold there.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 18, 2021)

Rich Parsons said:


> When I read her reply - Very was drawn out and emphasized
> Just my thoughts interfering with your writing.



With a Chinese accent too


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 19, 2021)

I might start a thread asking what valuables you have in your house, nothing like advertising on the internet


----------



## Flying Crane (Feb 19, 2021)

Tez3 said:


> I might start a thread asking what valuables you have in your house, nothing like advertising on the internet


Yeah, I was kinda scratching my head here.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 19, 2021)

Steve said:


> She is pretty sweet, but she scares the s*** out of anyone that comes to the door.  She has a very deep, loud bark, and she jumps on the door when she hears the Ring jingle on my phone.  One time, I came out just in time to see a solicitor literally running down my driveway.
> 
> I should mention, i also have a Great Pyrenees, but he's the most gentle, laid back dog I've ever had.


Lots of folks are scared of big, noisy dogs, even when they are sweet and playful. 

Sounds like a a lot of winter snuggle options around your place.


----------



## Steve (Feb 19, 2021)

Tez3 said:


> I might start a thread asking what valuables you have in your house, nothing like advertising on the internet


There are all these things on social media about your lord or lady name, your porn name, quizzes about things you have or haven't done.  It seems odd to me that folks are so willing to share exactly the information that one might need in order to talk to your credit card company or bank.


----------



## Steve (Feb 19, 2021)

gpseymour said:


> Lots of folks are scared of big, noisy dogs, even when they are sweet and playful.
> 
> Sounds like a a lot of winter snuggle options around your place.


She's a big, scary snuggle bear.  With fish breath.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 20, 2021)

Steve said:


> She's a big, scary snuggle bear.  With fish breath.


The breath is the real weapon. It starts out so nice with puppies, then their mouths take on the essence of a landfill.


----------



## CB Jones (Feb 20, 2021)

Steve said:


> your porn name



Rusty Speer.

Awesome right....


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 20, 2021)

Tez3 said:


> I might start a thread asking what valuables you have in your house, nothing like advertising on the internet



In the unlikely event that there is someone reading this thread that
A - knows who I am,
B - knows where I live,
and
C - wants to steal from me,
do you think knowing that we have a ton of weapons handy and are ready and able to use them would make that event more or less likely?


----------



## drop bear (Feb 20, 2021)

I have a torch. Not the mag, a led lenser.

But I will also post this because I find it funny.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 20, 2021)

Dirty Dog said:


> In the unlikely event that there is someone reading this thread that
> A - knows who I am,
> B - knows where I live,
> and
> ...




You don't ever leave your house?

Relatively easy to find out the info on you though, people think it isn't but the security services do it all the time.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 20, 2021)

Tez3 said:


> You don't ever leave your house?



Sure. I'm armed then, too. And there's a security system in the house. And a dog. And of course, this is a straw man, since nobody has said anything about leaving the house. 



> Relatively easy to find out the info on you though, people think it isn't but the security services do it all the time.



I just can't help but think that those services have a lot more knowledge and access than the typical burglar.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 20, 2021)

I'm sure if people really wanted to, they could find out exactly where I live. I don't think that posting my weapons on here makes that more likely, for a couple reasons. 
1. If someone is planning to rob a house on my block, I doubt they're coming on this site to learn what I have first.
2. If someone on this site already wants to rob me, and is going to go through all that effort, then learning what I've got there isn't going to effect anything-that's not the reason they're doing it.
3. I'm not posting anything incredibly valuable-nothing that would make someone see what's on here and decide "I need to steal from that person" to the point that they will travel to my house, vs. taking there chances at someone from the neighborhood next to there. If I was posting something like my safe number/contents, or that I've got a super valuable whatever, then I can see that happening, but not for a bunch of random weapons (where the value is entirely uncertain).
4. I live with my wife-who works remote, and my parents-who are both retired. And don't go out much due to COVID. so someone would have to sneak past 3 people in order to rob me.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 20, 2021)

Dirty Dog said:


> In the unlikely event that there is someone reading this thread that
> A - knows who I am,
> B - knows where I live,
> and
> ...


As an aside, if someone knows A they can very quickly learn B, unless you put in active effort to hide it.


----------



## CB Jones (Feb 20, 2021)

I live in the south and in a rural community.  Just about every home around here has alot of firearms in it.

Finding a home around here without guns would be the bigger surprise.


----------



## donald1 (Feb 20, 2021)

Really? We gonna disregard butter knives now? Hand me a butter knife and I'll show you just how much you've underestimated this weapon. I've never swung a butter knife like a weapon, but I can swing it around like a madman.

I got all sorts of weapons I can use.

I got goju Ryu weapons

Rokushakubo x3
Nunchaku x2
Tonfa x1 set
Sai x1 set
Tanbo x1

I do 8 bo forms, 3 nunchaku, 3 Tonga, two sai, and one tanbo form. One of the eight bo forms isnt a goju Ryu form.

I also have a few kung fu weapons I practice with the ching yi stuff

Niuweidao x1
Kwandao x1
Wooden jian x1

I have two forms with the niuweidao, one form with the kwandao, and one with the jian.


----------



## Buka (Feb 20, 2021)

There's an old saying.......Nobody steals beer from the Hells Angels clubhouse.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 20, 2021)

Buka said:


> There's an old saying.......Nobody steals beer from the Hells Angels clubhouse.



On a side note, I was rather surprised to see Hell's Angles in Norway....Just what we need...Viking Bikers from Hell


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 20, 2021)

Dirty Dog said:


> Sure. I'm armed then, too. And there's a security system in the house. And a dog. And of course, this is a straw man, since nobody has said anything about leaving the house.
> 
> 
> 
> I just can't help but think that those services have a lot more knowledge and access than the typical burglar.




Many people on here have social media accounts and are 'friends' with others here, under their real names, others have students or have trained with others here.

It's not a case of thieves looking on here, it's a case of good security and thinking you have lots of guns so you are safe is hubris. It's not just a case of burglary either, identity theft, is quite common now, all information even if it's just that you have weapons is grist to the mill. Information is more valuable than gold. Are you immune to internet phishing? Or catfishing for that matter. I could think of a few more reasons for good security when using the internet but hey I'm sure everyone else can too. I'm sure you watch the info your children give out, don't you? Why? Think outside of the box people, don't just see the obvious.

In a former job I was in, we had a sign in the door, it said 'Yes, you are paranoid BUT are you paranoid enough?'


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 20, 2021)

Xue Sheng said:


> On a side note, I was rather surprised to see Hell's Angles in Norway....Just what we need...Viking Bikers from Hell


I

The Angles came from Germany, gave their name to England


----------



## Stablades86 (Feb 20, 2021)

Several katanas
Chinese broad swords
Kunai knives
Tai Chi swords
3 sectional staff
Bo Staff 
Sais
Steel, wooden, and aluminum nunchakus 
Kamas
Escrima
Bow and arrow

I'm very versatile when it comes to using all the weapons. Currently need a lot of work on the 3 sectional.


----------



## Flying Crane (Feb 20, 2021)

Buka said:


> There's an old saying.......Nobody steals beer from the Hells Angels clubhouse.


I did.


----------



## geezer (Mar 5, 2021)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> Actual the spikes ring is more effective in fist fight than in ground game.



OK then, how about a full-body spiked suit (like a hedgehog)? That would make a make a BJJ guy think twice ....that is if he could stop laughing!


----------



## drop bear (Mar 5, 2021)

Stick are easy to find.


----------



## CB Jones (Mar 6, 2021)

drop bear said:


> Stick are easy to find.



Sure but remember...

Sticks and stones may break your bones but and AR-15 has an effective range of up to 600 meters.


----------



## dvcochran (Mar 6, 2021)

CB Jones said:


> Sure but remember...
> 
> Sticks and stones may break your bones but and AR-15 has an effective range of up to 600 meters.


Yes sir.


----------



## drop bear (Mar 6, 2021)

CB Jones said:


> Sure but remember...
> 
> Sticks and stones may break your bones but and AR-15 has an effective range of up to 600 meters.



The hardest part of owning an AR-15 for home defense is telling your parents you are gay.


----------



## BrendanF (Mar 6, 2021)

drop bear said:


> The hardest part .. is telling your parents you are gay.



You found it hard?


----------



## elder999 (Mar 6, 2021)

There are no weapons in my house.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 7, 2021)

elder999 said:


> There are no weapons in my house.


I see what you did there...


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 7, 2021)

elder999 said:


> There are no weapons in my house.


But those were the droids you were looking for...


----------



## Blindside (Mar 7, 2021)

geezer said:


> OK then, how about a full-body spiked suit (like a hedgehog)? That would make a make a BJJ guy think twice ....that is if he could stop laughing!



I would not grapple (or kick or punch) this guy.  Also Victorian era Russian bear hunters were nuts.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Mar 7, 2021)

drop bear said:


> I have a torch. Not the mag, a led lenser.
> 
> But I will also post this because I find it funny.


Just watching this for the first time.  Oh man. sometimes a conversation just can't be saved  ha ha ha.


----------



## Syeed Ali (Mar 15, 2021)

As a point of trivia, non-wielded knives and swords aren't classed as weapons in Canada.

So I could point out a very stabby slashy wall and it's all cool.


----------

